# Sinking Fishing Vessel



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

3 Boat beside eacother - the one in the middle ... (more) 
Added: 1 May 2007 
3 Boat beside eacother - the one in the middle Sinking - Dramatic - all survived luckely. It happent at DenHelder in Holland 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=17xjEZb_XSM


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad everyone got off safely, but a sad sight all the same. my best wishes to the crew.

Fay


----------

